# Winter time fishing in the Gulf



## DownSouthDave (Jul 29, 2014)

Now that summer has ended and winter is practically here, what is offshore fishing like right now? What will it be like for the next few months? What produces and what doesn't? Does anyone here kayak fish the gulf in the winter? Just wondering if it's worth trying to make a few trips. All input is welcome.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Killer bottom fishing with no crowds in the winter. Just be aware of the cold water temps and be careful out there.


----------



## DownSouthDave (Jul 29, 2014)

Is trolling still productive in the winter? What beaches have the closest/most productive public numbers? How far are most of the reefs that are accessible by kayak? Any within 3 miles? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have noticed the numbers of fish thin but the size of the remaining fish are larger.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

One word= FLOUNDER !


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

DownSouthDave said:


> Is trolling still productive in the winter? What beaches have the closest/most productive public numbers? How far are most of the reefs that are accessible by kayak? Any within 3 miles? Thanks for the info.



Here is a link to all public reefs from Pensacola to Destin, lots of options within 3 miles. You can save and open it in Google Earth and convert to a fishfinder.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxg20Yw3fa-vSGVKanNmTGhEclo3Nm95ZTNlTEFTeFUtdGRj/view


----------



## DownSouthDave (Jul 29, 2014)

HOLY CRAP, thanks for that. I've looked at the list before, but I was having trouble making heads or tails of it. 

And just to be clear, you mean I just grab the coordinates from google earth and plug them into my FF. There isn't an easy button or anything like that, I need to enter them manually?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

DownSouthDave said:


> HOLY CRAP, thanks for that. I've looked at the list before, but I was having trouble making heads or tails of it.
> 
> And just to be clear, you mean I just grab the coordinates from google earth and plug them into my FF. There isn't an easy button or anything like that, I need to enter them manually?


What kind of ff do you have?


----------



## DownSouthDave (Jul 29, 2014)

Lowrance elite-4 HDI


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Does it have a slot for a card?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I just went through this*



DownSouthDave said:


> Lowrance elite-4 HDI


I have an 8 HDI, you need to buy the computer software or find someone who has it (I do) then get them to burn you a chip that your Lowrance can read. 

The software is insight planner, and if I recall it's around 100 bucks. I used it to dump my Garmin numbers into the Lowrance.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

You can download the file above then convert the Google Earth KMZ files to Lowrance if you have the slot for a card. 

Here are the directions.
http://www.kayakfishingmagazine.net...-earth-to-lowrance-fishfinder-conversion.html

Here is the free convert site.
http://www.gpsvisualizer.com/convert_input


----------



## DownSouthDave (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the input fellas, i'll investigate this further once I get home. I don't think I will have a problem adding it, I already have a card in there.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Use GPSBabel, convert the .kmz (google earth) files to .USR (Lowrance), upload them to a card and put the card in your machine and youre good to go and its free!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keep in mind 55 degree winter water is a death wish if you get caught swimming in it for a while.


----------



## Mainsailman (Jan 5, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Keep in mind 55 degree winter water is a death wish if you get caught swimming in it for a while.



Take it from someone who grew up on the left coast where the water was only 55 during the height of the summer months....55 degree water sucks fast!:thumbsup:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

DownSouthDave said:


> Thanks for the input fellas, i'll investigate this further once I get home. I don't think I will have a problem adding it, I already have a card in there.


If you cant figure it out bring it to me and ill load it up for you.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

And one thing about winter fishing most people dont realize is the north wind. It may look nice on the beach, heck even the wind may not seem bad. BUT before you know it youre a mile out and the wind will be ripping and it will be down right nasty!I fish alone often during the warmer months but will NOT fish alone with a north wind.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

DownSouthDave said:


> HOLY CRAP, thanks for that. I've looked at the list before, but I was having trouble making heads or tails of it.
> 
> And just to be clear, you mean I just grab the coordinates from google earth and plug them into my FF. There isn't an easy button or anything like that, I need to enter them manually?


Go to this post: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/free-gps-fishing-numbers-downloads-437753/ it was put up recently in the reefs and wrecks section.


Pretty much as easy button as it gets. I had never loaded a card or put in numbers and it was super easy. Download the file, put it in the memory card, insert in FF and turn it on. My lowrance automatically prompts to load the file. No conversion necessary. The file foxtrotuniform put up has multiple types of GPS file formats in it.


EDIT: One thing I did have an issue with: make sure the file on the memory card is NOT in a folder or sub directory and clear the other unnecessary files off it. Also, it has to be 2GB or smaller (for my lowrance at least)


----------

